# 2013 Vistek Emerging Photographer



## RileyJoseph (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey gang,

I have been selected as a finalist in the 2013 Vistek Emerging Photographer competition. It is a part of the 2013 Exposure Photography Festival which is the biggest in Western Canada. 
So go here to vote http://www.exposurephotofestival.com/competition.html even if it is not for me. Although I would prefer it. I just want a good turnout when it comes to voting. Pass it on and remember: If you don't vote, the terrorists win. The voting thing is at the bottom of the page but doesn't load on iOS devices. 

Thanks!
Riley
www.rileyjoseph.com

And here are the 5 photos I submitted for judging.


----------



## RileyJoseph (Jan 22, 2013)

And the fifth photo..


----------



## R1-7D (Jan 22, 2013)

Very nice shots! You definitely have a good eye.  I'll vote for you.


----------



## Crewser (Feb 1, 2013)

All your photos are great, but I really like your first one most.

I cast my vote for you Riley.

Steve


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow, tough competition! (But you got my vote) Good luck!


----------



## RileyJoseph (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for the support! 

Yeah definitely tough competition! Another 27 days of voting.. I'll post results and some photos from the gala after the 28th.


----------



## kenjoseph (Feb 8, 2013)

These are very nice shots. Have you taken any training for photography..?? How did you came to know about this competition..??
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
prix achat maison means to buy houses prices.


----------



## rpt (Feb 8, 2013)

Done! You owe me now! 

Btw, I did like Kristin Savage's pictures - but then I am a sucker for the good old B&W...


----------



## bjd (Feb 8, 2013)

RileyJoseph said:


> And here are the 5 photos I submitted for judging.


I nearly said "Great photographer, but lousy at maths", glad I didn't now! :-\

Cheers Brian


----------



## RileyJoseph (Feb 8, 2013)

kenjoseph said:


> These are very nice shots. Have you taken any training for photography..?? How did you came to know about this competition?


 No formal training. I heard about it from a tweet from Vistek, who sponsor it.


----------



## RileyJoseph (Feb 8, 2013)

bjd said:


> RileyJoseph said:
> 
> 
> > And here are the 5 photos I submitted for judging.
> ...


haha.. I am pretty lousy at math though.


----------



## distant.star (Feb 8, 2013)

RileyJoseph said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > RileyJoseph said:
> ...



Lot of good pictures in that competition. Yours are a bit tricked out for my taste.

As for math, it's interesting that you can be lousy at history or sociology or music, but with math, you're either good or you're wrong.

Good luck, and congratulations on being in the competition.


----------



## rpt (Feb 8, 2013)

RileyJoseph said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > RileyJoseph said:
> ...


A picture is maths. May be you are bored with arithmetic - that is a different subject altogether... Arithmetic does not constitute all of maths...

BTW, I voted for you because I liked your pictures...


----------



## yogi (Feb 8, 2013)

I thought it would be unfair to vote without seeing the competion, but after seeing all of them i like yours the best. Gave you my vote. Great photos!


----------



## RileyJoseph (Feb 9, 2013)

yogi said:


> I thought it would be unfair to vote without seeing the competion, but after seeing all of them i like yours the best. Gave you my vote. Great photos!


 Thanks! Absolutely it would be unfair. I just want people to go and vote for who they like the best. Last year I think there was 1600 total votes.. I'd like to see that number be much hire for the 3rd year of this competition.


----------



## RileyJoseph (Feb 27, 2013)

It's the last day to vote for the 2013 Vistek Emerging Photograper at the Exposure Photo Festival. The winner will be announced tomorrow at the closing Gala. So if you haven't go and vote and share the link to your pals on Facebook and Twitter

http://www.exposurephotofestival.com/competition.html 
*voting does not work on iOS nor Opera. Voting is at the bottom of the page.


http://www.rileyjoseph.com


----------



## RileyJoseph (Mar 1, 2013)

Just wanted to update everyone that I won the 2013 Emerging Photographer Showcase! So thank you everyone here for your support and tolerating my spamming this thread. ha.

Time to go and make some new and fresh work.

Cheers!


----------



## rpt (Mar 1, 2013)

RileyJoseph said:


> Just wanted to update everyone that I won the 2013 Emerging Photographer Showcase! So thank you everyone here for your support and tolerating my spamming this thread. ha.
> 
> Time to go and make some new and fresh work.
> 
> Cheers!


Well, Congratulations!

I think a round of Ale is in order


----------



## pedro (Mar 1, 2013)

got my vote, man. you're by far the most creative! congrats. Cheers, Pedro.


----------

